# Aunties, I think bath days are way too close together!



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I mean, what is this. Mommy said I needed a bath cause for the first time ever in my life, I was stinky. I spent all last week playing outside, because spring has sprung in Washington! (Mommy says who woulda thought Washington state would be having an early spring.) Anyway, mommy says if I wanted to go outside and play, then I had to take a bath







I have to admit, this wet dog think isn't one of my best looks. But mommy, PLEASE don't take out the blow dryer. I hate that thing.







Well, mommy didnt listen. But she gave me treats all through it so I guess that's not too bad.







Another treat!! 







I think mommy is just a little obsessed with taking pictures of me, but I am her only baby. Not to mention I am always doing something cute to get attention anyway







You can kinda see some of my tear stains here. Mommy says we began the forever-long fight against tear stain last week, she already notices a slight difference! Mommys determined to not have to cut them out and start over

Okay, I hope you enjoyed the many pictures mommy took of me. I love you all aunties, hope your having a great day and that spring will find you soon!

-Sophie :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

She is just too cute for words!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

She is so precious.

Rin


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sophie you look so cute and fluffy!! I know you don't like the dryer but it's all worth it. You look beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sophie you look so pretty and wasn't it all worth it to get those yummy treats.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sweet and cute.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Sophie I would love to give you some kisses!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhh Sophie, you look so beautiful and I can just tell how sweet you smell now. It is not easy being so beautiful. Sometimes you just need to do what a girls got to do to look as beautiful as you do.:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sophie You Are a doll****
*How good you sit and have your picture taken and that Topknot its a Big WOW.*
*Your Just a Overload of Cute* Nickee**


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

very cute. BTW, how often should you bath a maltese


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> very cute. BTW, how often should you bath a maltese


I bathe Sophie once a week wether she smells like she needs it or not. If I go longer than 10 days she seems to get very itchy from the oils in her skin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks that is good to know!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophie - if you didn't look so stinkin' cute after your bath maybe mom wouldn't give you them. :innocent: But who can blame her. You certainly don't want to smell like a......DOG:w00t:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sophie, Bath times are just all part of being a "fluff" and your Mommy did a great job with your Bath and Blow Dry!! And, you really really look beautiful. What is your Mommy using for those tear stains??? My Mommy uses NutraVet and they seem to be helping.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

yes please tell us your secret for keeping pretty like you do Sophie..........


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh little Sophie... Baths are no fun but once you feel so fresh and look so pretty, you know it worth it. I'm sure mommy is giving you all the kisses she can. You look like a princess 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Very sweet:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sophie is ridiculously adorable!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

But Sophie looks so adorable all fluffy like that! She sure is beautiful


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

awe she's soooo cute!


----------

